# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  Delete کردن کامل یک سطر یا ستون اکسل

## فرزاد دلفی باز

سلام:
 چطور میشه یک سطر یا ستون را در یک Sheet  اکسل بطور کامل حذف کرد(Delete)

----------


## dana74

از چه کامپوننتی برای ارتباط با اکسل استفاده میکنی؟

----------


## فرزاد دلفی باز

ExcelApplication

----------


## vcldeveloper

برای همچین کارهایی کافی هست یک ماکرو در خود Excel ضبط کنید و یک سطر را حذف کنید، بعد  متن ماکرو تولید شده رو ببینید تا متوجه بشید چه متدهایی برای انجام عمل مربوطه استفاده شدند. بعدش خودتون می تونید همون متدها رو در کد خودتون فراخوانی کنید.
برای مورد شما، حذف سطر اول یک Sheet این کد رو تولید میکنه:

    Rows("1:1").Select
    Selection.Delete Shift:=xlUp

حالا فقط کافی این متدها رو در کد خودتون فراخوانی کنید. دقت کنید که کد ماکروی بالا به VBScript هست.

----------

